
Stop worrying and start loving the Electoral College - sova
https://satisologie.substack.com/p/applied-satisologie-the-coverage
======
bediger4000
More like "Believe my straw man and keep the status quo".

~~~
sova
That's quite a cynical summary, and the key insight is that any group could
move to more sparsely populated areas and influence the election in their
favor.

Would you really want the election decided by the 5 most populous cities every
time?

~~~
bediger4000
Maybe. I live in Denver, CO. Arguably, I have 1 2/9 electoral college votes.
The population is about 600,000.\

Wyoming has 3 electoral college votes and has a total population of 567,000.
So about equal populations.

Why does a Wyoming vote count for more than 2x mine in the Electoral college?

Would you really want the election to be decided by a lot less than half the
votes?

Every other election is direct. I don't have an "electoral college" analog for
my gubernatorial vote, city council vote, mayoral vote. Should all those have
some intermediary to keep power in the hands of some minority, too? Clearly
disenfranchising better than half the population is not the way to go.

Note that there are solutions other than "bulk population migrations" even for
the rusted hulk of the Electoral College. Have enough Representatives, and the
popular vote/electoral college vote can even out. It's the artificially low
number of Representatives that's at least part of the problem. The German
Bundestag has 709 members now. We can have a bigger House. The number of House
seats is statutory, not constitutional.

~~~
gravy
Don't the heads of state for the EU decide who the EU council president is?
Should each head of state's vote be given equal weight considering the vast
differences in population of each EU country?

